# hello ;)



## vince (Sep 18, 2006)

hi everyone!
I'm new here, and in this hobby, but please be gentle with me


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2006)

Hallo Vince !!!
Nice to read you here.
Greetings from Poland to Poland. 
Taking your opinion on Csrruss' new siggy into consideration  I don't know if I should be gentle with you.


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome Vince!

Glad see a new member.

James.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 19, 2006)

you're still a new member yourself  but yes his only other post isn't as friendly as this.......

my advice to you vince, learn about the people and attitudes on this site, and do it quickly if you want to stay......


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome Vince


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey, whats up?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2006)

Hmmm going to have to check out that other post of his then...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 20, 2006)

in the siggies part somewhere.........


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh come on Lanc. You guys are too sensitive. A little open criticism hardies the soul. I've read plenty of posts regarding claims of you having a sheep fetish and I don't see you crying foul. 

Welcome Vince.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 20, 2006)

na i can take it in good humour and i know it's only a joke from guys i respect (well, most of them  ) and i don't mind crittisism what i don't like is a n00b coming on here like he owns the place with an attitude problem........


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 20, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Oh come on Lanc. You guys are too sensitive. A little open criticism hardies the soul. I've read plenty of posts regarding claims of you having a sheep fetish and I don't see you crying foul.
> 
> Welcome Vince.




Lanc is a lonnnnng time member and everyone that jokes about that with him has been here for a long time also. Newbies don't get much slack when it comes to being rude to members.

There is joking and then there is rude. There is a difference. Not to mention the guy does even have a sig of his own and he is criticizing other people's hard work.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 20, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> na i can take it in good humour and i know it's only a joke from guys i respect (well, most of them  ) and i don't mind crittisism what i don't like is a n00b coming on here like he owns the place with an attitude problem........



Agreed Lanc


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2006)

Tough crowd.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 20, 2006)

Joking? We dont joke about lanc, everything we say about him is true and can be backed up by incriminating evidence.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay. Now I feel better. My world went all topsy-turvy there for a second.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 20, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Joking? We dont joke about lanc, everything we say about him is true and can be backed up by incriminating evidence.




LMFAO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2006)

Lanc and sheep, that is true Matt!


----------

